# questions questions questions on brp



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

1-are the tekin rs speed controls way more superior to the rage and mamba

2-we run a track with 130 foot run line,a 4200 isnt enough,therefore we are looking to run 5000 reedys.

3-do you all allow lto chassis run with regular chassis

4-do you allow the truck bodies to run with cots?
are the cots faster than the trucks?
any help would be appreciated


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm sure SG1 helped !!!!:thumbsup: Where do You run?


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

lafayette in,60 miles north of the indianapolis 500.....5 hrs and 17 minutes from where you guys run.


----------

